# Anyone have a new twist on veggies



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

With the new year came the resolve to eat healthier. We've been eating a lot more veggies. Usually I chop up some red and green bell pepper, onions and zuchinni and sautee it with some olive oil. Been using Tony's or just salt and pepper. Sometimes add a little lemon juice at the end. 

I'm looking for something different. Anyone have any ideas? 

I'll be glad when the time changes and it gets warmer so I feel more like cooking on the grill. Love me some grilled muchrooms and eggplant.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i love steamed broccoli with lemon juice...and if you miss that creamy type sauce that a lot of people use with veggies...fat free plain yogurt. It is pretty much like sour cream, and pretty good for ya. mix it in the pan with whatever veggies you are doing and you will end up with a "kinda cream sauce" that is still keepin it healthy


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pick up a Filipino cook book at your local barnes and noble. They eat more veggies than you can possibly imagine, in more ways, cooked healthier, etc. Just leave out the "Serve over steamed rice" at the end of each recipe! Check out a few of the recipes I posted in here this week.... the Ginger Chicken stew and Afritada recipes are perfect examples.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

A friend of mine turned me on to "Citrus Grill" by Durkee Seasonings. He's not a vegetarian but close to it. I like squash, zuchini, and onion sliced so that they can be put on the grill and tossed in good olive oil. Put on the grill and season with the citrus grill seasoning. Grill for a few minutes and flip them over and do the other side the same way. I like a little crunch left in the veggies after grilling so I pull off before they get too mushy. It is very good and a great side to most grilled meats and fish.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

To put a really good twist on sauteed or steamed veggies shake a little Clado de Pollo (chicken bullion) on them.........tastes like butter!! Not really but dayum good!!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I've had pretty good luck roasting cauliflower instead of potatoes. Cut into flowrets, drizzle with olive oil, the sprinkle with cumin, black pepper, salt, chili powder. 450 degrees for 30 min or until browned. 

Helps if you toss w a spatula halfway thru.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Try the veggies on the grill. A little dash of EVOO and some sea salt, grill them. Amazingly enough, even carrots come off sweet and tasty.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

*Balsamic Roasted Vegetables*

Ingredients:

BASTE:
2 tablespoons Golden Syrup
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary, chopped

VEGETABLES:
500g butternut pumpkin, skin on, cut into 3 cm chunks
2 large carrots, peeled and quartered lengthwise
2 large parsnips, peeled and quartered lengthwise
1 large red onion, peeled and cut into quarters
2 large zucchini, cut into 2.5cm slices
Freshly ground sea salt and black pepper

Directions::

Preheat oven to 190ºC conventional or 170ºC fan baked.
Mix together the Chelsea Golden Syrup, vinegar, oil and rosemary to form a baste.
Combine pumpkin, carrot, parsnip and onion in a baking paper-lined baking dish.
Brush with baste and ensure the vegetables are well coated.
Bake for 30 minutes, add zucchini and baste all the vegetables.
Continue cooking for another 20 minutes or until vegetables are tender.
Season and serve with grilled or barbecued meats.
Tip: Golden syrup helps to enhance the natural sweetness in the vegetables, while reducing the need for lots of oil in baking.

*Crispy Crust Baked Potatoes*

Ingredients:

4 6-8 oz long baking potatoes, peeled.
3 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup fine breadcrumps
1tsp paprika
kosher salt to taste
2 Tbsp melted butter
2 tsp fresh parsley, minced for garnish

Directions:

Place the potaotes in cold water to prevent browning as they are prepared.
Cut and discard a thin lengthwise slice from the bottom of each potato so that they will sit flat on a cutting board.
Place two long handled wooden spoons or chopsticks lengthwise on both sides of potato to prevent knife from cutting entirely through.
Using a sharp knife held at right angles to the wooden spoons or chopsticks, thinly slice potatoes crosswise, do not cut completely through.
Return potatoes to cold water and repeat this process until all potatoes are sliced.
Towel dry potatoes, place cut side up in a shallow greased baking pan, brush with 1 tablespoons oil.
In a food processor puree the Parmesan cheese, breadcrumbs, paprika, salt and remaining 2 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil; spread on potatoes pressing to adhere.
Cover with foil and bake potatoes at 450° for 30 minutes.
Remove foil and bake 15-20 minutes more.
The potato slices fan out as they bake.
Drizzle with melted butter, parsley and serve.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Different twist-- slice up your yellow squash, zuc, onions, mushrooms in bite sized chunks.
Heat up the wok and add:

1tbs evoo
2tbs soy
toss in veggies
1tbs powdered ginger
1tbs minced garlic
stir fry and dump on plate:bounce:
salt n pepper to taste:brew:


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

A few years back I had to change diet because Dr. threatened me with certain death. 

Under direction of a dietician(?), I started eating one pound of green vegetables every night(green beans, brocolli, brussel sprouts etc. liberally salted with Zatarains) along with only 3-4 oz of any kind of meat. Lunch was a light sandwich and breakfast was a muffin of some kind. I dropped about 30 lbs in a month or so and surprise....was NEVER hungry. 

All my vital signs went back to normal and all was well. Since have gone back to steaks and ribs but have stayed with a LOT of veggies and have been close to normal ever since.

You will be surprised with the flavor and satisfaction of eating vegetables that taste like pizza (Zatarains)


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

2 (15 ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained
 3 cups cooked lentils
 1 1/2 cups fresh or frozen corn
 1 cup chopped red onion
 1 cup chopped green pepper
 1/4 cup minced fresh cilantro or parsley
 1 cup vegetable oil
 1/2 cup cider vinegar
 1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
 1 clove garlic, minced
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 1/4 teaspoon pepper
Cut the oil in half and you're good to go. Refreshing, filling, and healthy. One of my favorite salads.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I will saute with a tiny bit of EVOO or grill and I sometimes use Herbs de Provence. It's like Italian seasoning but also has lavender (sounds weird, but is good with veggies). HEB carries it! Portabellas are great with a little EVOO, Balsamic Vinegar, garlic, and sea salt. I sometimes roast in the oven using EVOO and the Herbs on sweet potatoes, zucchini, yellow squash, baby portabellas, carrots, etc. Just vary it up so you don't get burned out! Also, I've started adding roasted red bell peppers (jar) to everything. They really add a lot and have almost no calories! We've also been doing pizzas using whole grain Naan bread, pasta sauce, and veggies of choice along with turkey pepperoni and Italian blend cheese. They are also great grilled as well as in the oven.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

take carrotts, add butter, and put in tin foil and cook. ( I put them on the pit) ------ they will carmalize and be sweet like an onion. If they are slightly blackened they are perfect.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

Something easy with either frozen or fresh vegetables:

I like cauliflower, broccoli, carrots and zucchini together--If you microwave them, add some zesty Italian dressing, kosher salt (optional) and basil or Italian seasoning
Nuke for 3-4 minutes--

Same thing if you are using frozen vegetables--instead of the water it calls for, substitute Zesty Italian dressing and seasonings.

Another seasoning my husband and I have found is called Slap Your Mamma--cajun seasoning. We add it to sliced onions, zucchini, or asparagus if we are grilling it along with brushing with olive oil.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*veggies*

I am bad about grilling everything. I even grill everything that i put into salsa. What i normally do is evoo and beststop seasoning and seasalt. Beststop seasoning has very little salt in and that is the reason i use it, have been known to use cavenders greek seasoning also for a change of pace. Use your imagination when it comes to the spice cabnet and there is no telling what you can find and what you might be posting up with raves about what you found. good luck with what you do in the kitchen and grill beau

P.S. have been known to even grill cantalope and mango


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Great ideas!!!! I am going to try some of these real soon. Thanks!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

zucchini and yellow squash medley

I cube up zucchini and yellow squash and then thinly slice button mushrooms and red onion and toss in a skillet. add a tablespoon of rice bran oil or olive oil and sauté until the squash softens. Salt and pepper to taste. I love it. It beats the old fashioned steamed till its mush stuff.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*OKRA*

joe h posted this a while back its easy. simple .no mess qiuck...I also tried wit a dot of butter and or strip of cheese on up side (seed side) All outstanding and good ...another thx to joe h Try this. Cut okra in half long way. Lay on plate face up. Sprinkle with cajun seasoning to your taste. Microwave for two minutes. Quick easy and almost no clean up. And no slime.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW! You dug this thread up from a long while back. 

Cliff


----------



## scott1970 (Aug 14, 2015)

*vegetarian chili- the only way to eat your vegies!*

Vegeterian chili receipe
4- medium zucchini
2- medium onions
1- anehiem pepper
1- red bell pepper
Â¼ cup olive oil
4 cloves minced garlic
1-28oz diced can tomatoâ€™s
1- 28oz can rotel tomato
1- 15oz can tomato sauce
1- can 15oz rinsed and drained kidney beans
1- can 15oz rinsed and drained black beans
jalapeno seeded and chopped
Â¼ cup minced fresh cilantro
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cumin
directions:
In a dutch oven add olive oil
add zucchini and saute , dash of kosher salt, 2 minutes
add onion, dash of salt, 2 minutes
add peppers, 2minutes
add garlic.
Mix seasonings together and then add to the vegetables and stir well. Let sauye for 2 minutes.
Then add rest of ingredients add let simmer 30 minutes or until heated thru.

Yeilds: 16 servings.

Serve with a cold beer!!


----------

